# Decodificacion de Informacion por DTMF envio via serial



## shark_red (Ene 6, 2007)

Hola y Feliz año a todos.

Espero que puedan ayudarme con esto, tengo un panel que cuando ocurre un evento envia información CONTACT ID via DTMF pero el problema es que se muy poco del protocolo de la transmision digital via  DTMF. Solo se que el circuito CS8870 (o similar) decodifica el tono pero desconosco si la trama de datos posteriores es igual que un tono???? cualquier apoyo que me brinden respecto a este tema se le agradece mucho. 

Despues de decodificar esta información  pienso enviarla via serial con un pic. 
En cualquier cosa que les pueda ayudar estoy a sus ordenes.

Gracias.


----------



## kepelotas (Ene 9, 2007)

He estado buscando la información sobre el contac ID (pero no la encuentro algún día ordenaré este caos)  ops: 
 Pero de memoria te puedo decir que los datos se envían mediante tonos DTMF pero tienen unas señales de control que son tonos puros durnate unos milisegudos.



Con los decodificadores/codificadores (que yo sepa) únicamente puedes optener o enviar los datos 

Pero si no recuerdo mal era una mingada de protocolo con datos simples tipo:

alarma, zona  y subzona (9 o 10 dígitos) 
Saludos y que los reyes hayan sido buenos con todos.


----------



## shark_red (Ene 9, 2007)

gracias* kepelotas*. Voy a investigar las señales de control de DTMF e intentarè con esos decodificadores y checar trama por trama para entender la informaciónmación CONTACT ID cualquier avance lo publicaré.
se aceptan mas sugerencias .....


----------



## gektor (Ene 10, 2008)

He leído tu consulta en el foro de electrónica sobre la generación de tonos DTMF para enviar tramas CONTACT-ID.

Estoy realizando mi proyecto fin de carrera en Valencia-España y necesito comunicarme con un equipo de transmisión de alarmas mediante tonos DTMF. 
Todo lo que he encontrado por Internet sobre DTMF es la generación de tonos audibles mediante la tarjeta de sonido. En mi caso estos tonos deben transmitirse por un par de cables hacia el equipo de transmisión de alarma. 

El protocolo utilizado para las comunicaciones es CONTACT-ID, que utiliza estos tonos DTMF con unos periodos y combinaciones particulares.

En mi caso necesito hacer una prueba de capacidad del equipo de transmisión y para ello tengo que generar una señal de alarma (protocolo CONTACT-ID -> tonos DTMF) cada minuto, durante un mes entero. ¿Sabes qué puedo utilizar para realizar esta prueba?

Un saludo y gracias por todo,
Héctor Nebot

P.D. Si a alguien le interesa puedo enviarle de forma privada el .pdf con la información del protocolo CONTACT-ID.


----------



## kepelotas (Ene 10, 2008)

Yo me planteraía programar un micro un pic 24F o un 30H. 
Porque creo recordar que hay que emitir tonos puros para el incio de la comunicación y finalización.


----------



## gektor (Ene 10, 2008)

Buenas kepelotas,
Efectivamente hay que generar un handshare inicial y un kissoff final para llevar a cabo la comunicación.
He estado mirando utilizar el CMX865A de CML Microcircuits, ya que te explican como configurarlo para transmitir mensajes CONTACT-ID.
¿Sabéis cual es la manera más fácil de realizar la programación de este dispositivo? he visto una placa de entrenamiento, DE6881...a ver si investigo un poco más. 

Si pudiera evitar trabajo de electrónica, con algún tipo de socket programable via RS-232 con un software en PC...mucho mejor.


----------



## zzoffer (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola shark_red, necesito lo mismo, encontraste información? Gracias


----------



## remramon2007 (Dic 2, 2008)

hola gente como estan?
paso a contarles que me encuentro trabajando en un desarrollo de una placa que trabajara conectada a una alarma y lo que necesito es leer la información que sale de una alarma...

por lo que investigue las alarmas utilizan un protocolo contact id, que si mal no entendi se basa en envios de tonos DTMF (que se leerlos con un cm8870 y crealos con un PIC) pero.... no se como es el protocolo contact id...
que es una secuencia de estos tonos?' o algo por el estilo no?

bueno eso necesito, si alguien me tira un cable se lo agradeceria mucho.

un abrazo ramon


----------



## mvunix (Mar 4, 2009)

Buenas, estoy interesado en decodificar señales de un sistema de alarmas. Para comenzar un vistazo al documento 

Digital Communication Standard -
Ademco ® Contact ID Protocol -
for Alarm System
Communications
SIA DC-05-1999.09
Sponsor
Security Industry Association
Copyright 1999 - Ademco Group
Publication Order Number: 14085

es un pdf que bajé de internet, por ahora no tengo el link pero seguro lo encuentran fácil.


----------



## Meta (Mar 5, 2009)

Mira esta web.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luism..serrano/

Saludo.


----------

